

Is Stuxnet an Israeli-invented attack against Iran?  - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/093010-stuxnet-israeli-iran.html?hpg1=bn

======
hugh3
Why do people think it's more likely to be a government than an independent
group of activists or single activist?

